# S-Scale Trolley



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A very minor search online leads me to believe that there no, or very few, S-Scale trolleys to be found that will run on standard American Flyer track. I've seen various open houses and modular layouts where these folks will have a trolley rolling through a town on a point-to-point route, reversing at the end and returning the same way, then repeating. While I have not yet decided how my route would be designed, point-to-point or a small loop, I would love to have an S-Scale trolley that does much the same. However, finding one for the Flyer standard track is impossible. The folks at these open houses and modular layouts have told me they used an On30 Scale trolley and re-worked the chassis to run on Flyer track. While the explanation sounds simple enough, I would have no idea where to start, what parts I need or a system to power it, let alone where to find an On30 scale trolley to start.

Has anyone done this as a project at one time and would care to share the knowledge?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nutin,
Hey I saw this question somewhere not that long ago, so I contacted a fellow from my Flyer club who has a couple trolleys he runs on a point to point route.

His response was Bachmann On30 trolleys with SHS F-3 wheel sets. Now I can't tell you how complicated the conversion was, but I should see him at a show next weekend, I can get some additional information if you are interested.

Aflyer


----------



## Wtmflyer (Feb 6, 2014)

Putt trains which is now out of business made s gauge trolleys which occasionally surface on ebay They ran very well . The last one for sale was quite pricey.


----------

